# Ladys Foaling Journey



## Bellas Babies (Feb 2, 2012)

This is Lady- She will be 5 this year and is 34" The Stallion is Sandhills Farm Snickerdoodle 4 yrs old (son of Sandhills Farm Wardance) and he is 28". She has no filling in the udders. I am not sure how far along she is so any feedback is appreciated. She has never foaled before and I am very nervous. She is my first- first time mommy




I will update on the progress.... How far along do you think she is?? Anything I need to do to prepare her? Thanks


----------



## Bellas Babies (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is a picture of them eating together beack in the summer... He had a tough time from what we saw and were never sure that they actually did the deed, but we think he was successfull


----------



## cassie (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome she is lovely and he is a gorgeous man! they should have a very very nice foal





she looks to be in foal to me... certainly hoping she is for you... when were they in together? and for how long??


----------



## Eagle (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the Nutty Nursery,




We are a good bunch of old and young mini addicts so feel free to ask as many questions as you want and we will try our best to help you.

We do demand plenty of pics and info so be warned





Now when were these 2 love birds together and for how long? she does have a large tummy for a young maiden so you need to keep your eyes on her. Is she in at night and do you have a cam on her? these girls are VERY fast at foaling and give little to no signs of prefoaling, being a maiden she might well need assistance to get the baby out.

Udder pics are eventually hooha pics help us understand how far she is so feel free to snap and post.





Thanks again for joining our gang





Renee from Italy


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 3, 2012)

HI theyr both gorgeous and as Cassie already said I bet this is going to be a very nice baby 



 cant wait for more info and pictures and a big welcome from me in the UK


----------



## lucky lodge (Feb 3, 2012)

welcome.from australia,, hard to say how far pregnet she is can you do front on pictures and udder photos please'

Oh she is cute as


----------



## Bellas Babies (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the encouragement and kind words. So lucky to have you guys help me through this!! I think they will make a beautiful baby too and can't wait



We purchased her February 14 of last year (2011) and they have been together ever since. She went in heat about a week later and we saw them attempt but we never saw them be sucessfull together. We never saw any signs of another heat??? Unfortunately, I do not know if she took the first time or soon after??

Just to be clear on the worming after foal.... I should worm her with Ivromectin (I use Ivromectin Gold) 1 week after delivery??

We do not have a barn camera



(I might try and work on that) I have read alot on delivery and such, however, I feel nervous since this is her first foal. Is there anything I need to watch for of how long is too long for her to be in labor??


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 4, 2012)

From the dates that you give, the lovebirds were obviously not successful that first time she came into season as she doesn't look ready to drop her foal right now! So we have a little time to watch for signs and to answer any of your questions.





When you say you worm with Ivermectin Gold do you mean Zimectin Gold? If so then I would recommend that you change wormers as that particular one was a bit suspect at one time for causing mouth and throat burning/ulcers in some horses and I'm not sure how safe it is for pregnant or nursing mares. There are several other wormers that are Ivermectin based that ARE safe for breeding mares, so read the leaflet info carefully. I think you said in your other topic on the Miniature Horse Forum, that you worm every 2 months regularly? This should be fine, but it is also a good idea to give an Ivermectin based wormer to the mare within 12 hours of the foal's birth (not a week later) and from then on return to your normal worming programme.

Are you seeing any signs of a slight filling in Lady's udders yet - this will be one of the first signs you need to look for to give you an idea as to when she might foal (at foaling time the funniest sight to a layman must be that of the mini mare owner crawling on hands and knees trying to peer underneath a huge tummy to catch signs of a filling udder, often with camera in hand to capture a picture of this slight increase to post here on LB just to keep all her nutty friends happy!! LOL!!)


----------



## Liz k (Feb 4, 2012)

hi my name is Liz and am new here to, I also have a maiden due anyday(scary) but will tell you that if you can get cam its soooooooooo much better than eye balling it... if you need help with that feel free to call and i can give you names and prices on getting set up...ther total should be under 100.00 for everything----Oh forgot to check where your from, but i will tell you from experence the more eyes the better...number is 210-394-0389 and if you want check it out go to Lala thread and view cam only afer 7:00 pm....Good Luck and hope to see your mare soon...


----------



## Bellas Babies (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, I do mean Zimectin Gold



Ha! Thanks for getting that straight! They did say at the horse store that it was fine for pregnant mares. I will look for a new one- any suggestions on brand for this situation right after birth?? I don't see any filling in the udders- none at all! You guys will be the first to know when I see any change!! THANK YOU ALLL SOOOOOO MUCH!!!







AnnaC said:


> From the dates that you give, the lovebirds were obviously not successful that first time she came into season as she doesn't look ready to drop her foal right now! So we have a little time to watch for signs and to answer any of your questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bellas Babies (Feb 5, 2012)

Liz k said:


> hi my name is Liz and am new here to, I also have a maiden due anyday(scary) but will tell you that if you can get cam its soooooooooo much better than eye balling it... if you need help with that feel free to call and i can give you names and prices on getting set up...ther total should be under 100.00 for everything----Oh forgot to check where your from, but i will tell you from experence the more eyes the better...number is 210-394-0389 and if you want check it out go to Lala thread and view cam only afer 7:00 pm....Good Luck and hope to see your mare soon...


I will be calling you about the camera to find out more details



I am in Sylvania, Ga- small, small town!! No vet near by (with in an hour at least maybe 2) Our local vet here in town does not do large animals. I was calling him last year with questions and he finally was like look I already told you I don't do them! So I gave up. Do you have a link to your mares cam- I would love to watch her!!


----------



## Bellas Babies (Feb 5, 2012)

No need for the link Liz- I have been watching her



I'm silly!! - She looks just like my lady from the cam...


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 5, 2012)

Regarding wormers - I think you can get Equimax over there, or Eqvalan is another one (both are suitable for repeating every two months so would fit in with your worming programme for all your horses so you wont be wasting what remains in the syringe.


----------



## cassie (Feb 7, 2012)

how is Lady doing? have you been able to sort out a camera?? really hope you can get her online... it really helps with the watching process...


----------



## cassie (Feb 14, 2012)

any new progress on Lady???



:shocked


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 17, 2012)

Could we have an update please - hope everything is ok?


----------



## Bellas Babies (Feb 22, 2012)

UPDATE: These are pictures from Sunday February 19- I think she has even dropped since then- I hope to snap some in the morning



She is alot less active.

She has NO bagging- this is her first foal. I had a lady come with her husband Sunday to pick up a trailer from my husband and they have quarter horses. I was not here but my husband said they went right in there and sounded knowledgeable. She looked at her and said she thought she should have some bagging by now and that most likely her milk would not drop and we would loose the foal. She and her husband suggested alfalfa hay and she should be bagging within a week... PLEASE any help on this... IF this happens what do I need to have on hand to be ready to bottle feed?


----------



## cassie (Feb 23, 2012)

WOW she is looking so good!!!

when is she due again? being a maiden she may not bag up till after??? the girls will give you more advice then me LOL I'm still suck a newbie!





but I know there is an injection the vet can give to bring the milk down... so I dnt think its as terrible as all that... but keep a close eye on her anyway.

when Anna, Diane and Renee wake up and come on here I'm sure they will give you some good advice





good luck with her... and don't be a stranger!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 23, 2012)

Don't panic! Big horses are nothing like minis and all of us that have come from big horses have had to learn all over again so I wouldn't pay much attention to someone who saw a mini for the first time and made comments like that. NO ONE can say whether a mare will or will not have milk. It is quite common for maidens to bag up late and only have a very small udder (like us humans really, the more kids you have the bigger and saggier your boobs get)



She is looking good to me and as long as you look for all the other signs too I am sure you will be fine. Check for her hooha getting longer and puffier, her tail head getting softer, a change in character, discharge from her hooha as she might loose her mucus plug, once she has some of these then you know she is getting close. She is still looking very wide so the foal isn't in position yet, as she gets closer she will go slim when looking from behind and her tummy will drop. I can't wait to see some up to date pics, can you take one of her udder and hooha please.

Renee


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh dear! Please dont listen to 'friends' who tell you things that upset and stress you, however well intentioned they are (just ask Cassie!!) Why people have to give 'advice' and consider it the gospel truth and expect you to act on it immediately, I dont know! We all have opinions based on our own experiences but that doesn't mean that what has happened with our mares/horses in general WILL happen to anyone elses! The words might, maybe, possibly, included in converstaion 'advice' can make things seem a lot less worrying to the person receiving the 'advice'.





Lady is looking good. She's moving well towards foaling. This is her first foal and ALL mares are different with their first ones. Yes, she could foal with no milk, but it is highly unlikely! Should this happen then for a start the foal will be fine if it has no food for 6 hours or so (people will scream at ME for saying this LOL!!) which would give you time to go an get some replacement milk - providing you have already found out where to get it from. Yes, if she has no milk then a vet would need to give her a jab to bring it it, but I am very reluctant to give these jabs BEFORE the mare foals, as so many mares seem to have little or no milk until they foal, then it floods in within hours!! Two years ago one of our maiden mares foaled with such a tiny bag that it was difficult to see (about 2" wide by 4" long and about an inch in 'depth'), but it was 'hard' from the day before she foaled. The foal was constantly at the milk bar and I worried that there was nothing worth anything available, but I waited and after 24 hours the foal steadied up on its milk search which meant that more milk was flowing, and the following day the mare had extra milk flowing out of her teats everytime the foal stopped drinking - yet her bag never got any bigger. She may be in foal for this year (July) so I await with interest to see the size of her udder this time!!

Lady still has a while to go before she foals (my opinion from your pictures) so there is still time for her to start her milk supply. But I wouldn't think she has that long, so just reminding you that she will need worming (should be approx a month before foaling) so if you haven't done this, then now would be a good time? Also have an Ivermectin wormer ready on hand to give her a dose within 12 hours of her having the foal.

So dont panic - get her wormed, get her foot trimming up to date before she gets too heavy to balance her weight comfortably, keep plenty of moisture going through her system on the run up to foaling (grass is best, but if not available then keep her food as moist as you can) plenty of space to move around in, or take her out for gentle walks - good for you as well as her!, get her a 'lick' that is specifically for breeding stock to make sure she has all the necessary minerals and vitamins she needs - now is the time to change her on to a good quality mare and foal feed if you haven't done it already. Lastly get hold of a 'just in case' foal replacer milk or find out where you can get some at a minutes notice. Oh and plan where you are going to have her foal, and make sure it is totally safe for both mare and baby - no nasty projections, closed in walls and door so Lady cant get her foot caught up if she rolls during foaling and likewise for the foal. Get organised with some bales of straw (or hay if you prefer) for bedding - shavings are not good as they stick to the foal when it is first born and the small shavings/dust can get up a foal's nostrils or in it's eyes during the weeks following foaling.

LOL!! I'd better stop my rambling or you will fall asleep before finishing reading. Good luck, do keep us all up to date with how things are progressing, and PLEASE ask any questions or simply ask for support if you are feeling a bit stressed or unsure about anything.


----------



## lucky lodge (Feb 23, 2012)

those people dont know nothing



:No-Sad



:No-Sad



your mare is looking great


----------



## Bellas Babies (Feb 23, 2012)

WOW!! I love all this advice



Thank you all so much!! I feel much better- lol!! I am going to take some more pictures today of everything



I am so lucky to have found this wonderful group of people to take the time to help people!


----------



## cassie (Feb 23, 2012)

Bellas Babies said:


> WOW!! I love all this advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I told you they are good



I'm glad we were able to make you feel better!! can't wait to see the piccies!!!


----------



## Wings (Feb 25, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Oh dear! Please dont listen to 'friends' who tell you things that upset and stress you, however well intentioned they are (just ask Cassie!!) Why people have to give 'advice' and consider it the gospel truth and expect you to act on it immediately, I dont know! We all have opinions based on our own experiences but that doesn't mean that what has happened with our mares/horses in general WILL happen to anyone elses! The words might, maybe, possibly, included in converstaion 'advice' can make things seem a lot less worrying to the person receiving the 'advice'.


Which is why I sacked my old friends and replaced them with mini owners/showies/breeders



:rofl No stupid advice after that!





I've talked a few first time mini foalers through their first foaling now, they never realise until it's pointed out to them how different minis are! They foal earlier, they bag up differently, most never wax up! Not until the last moment anyway. They are also at more risk so unassisted foalings carry an extra weight.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 25, 2012)

Wings said:


> Which is why I sacked my old friends and replaced them with mini owners/showies/breeders
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl No stupid advice after that!


----------



## Bellas Babies (Apr 23, 2012)

Lady is bagging and has clear liquid when you squeeze. How close do you think we are??


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes pics would help us understand.


----------



## Bellas Babies (Apr 24, 2012)

I have pictures- but I can not get them to load- anyone can help with this??


----------



## Bellas Babies (Apr 24, 2012)

Here are photos from today- I wish I could have got better picts of her belly but she wouldn't quit following me :0!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2012)

She looks very close - I would be watching her VERY closely!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2012)

I meant to say, have you been able to let her graze some grass - remember that grass or at least moist food is really important on the run up to foaling (she should be able to poo easily with no straining or dry poos!) and particularly immediately afterward. As her labour begins she will empty her bowels, doing lots of little piles of really mushy/loose poos, thus clearing out her system. After foaling the first food going through her system needs to be really mushy to gently 'trigger' her digestion again. So I nice warm mash of her normal food and some soft leafy hay will be fine for the next few days, then follow this up with grazing on grass as soon as you can get her and the foal safely outside for a leg stretch. Do you have a paddock/area where she and the foal can be turned out away from your other horses?

Good luck - bet you are really getting excited now!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Bellas Babies (Apr 29, 2012)

Had a baby at about midnight last night!! It is a filly  She is silver and white like her daddy... Here is the story: My 2 boys had a ball tournament all day and then to swim at friends house afterwards- so when we got home (my husbad had fed everyone about 3 that afternoon) I told hime I wanted him to go out checkon her with me and help me get the stall ready and go ahead and seperate her. He of course, wanted to wait until tomorrow, but he came anyways



We went out and I was pretty sure that it would be that night if not tomorrow- she just had lots of "changes". So, he was getting the stall ready and I said she keeps laying down and getting up- I kept saying something is wrong- My hubby said shes probably just tired- with all hat extra weight... So I sent hime to get hay for the stall and she came up to me and I started rubbing her and she laid down and I started rubbing her belly and she rolled on her side and I heard a gush sound so I called for my husband to hurry up. We got her in the stall and the rest was history  She did get very exhausted right after the head was out and we did have to help a bit but this was her first. She is an awesome mom- is very protective!! Right after she was born the "daddy" cam in the next stall and nipped all the other horses out- He didnt want any one else in there! Everytime the foal goes near the fence she nudges her away and stands between the fence and the foal. It is so sweet! Lady(the mare) is a very affectionate and loves attention- So I was a little surprised that she was so protective with the foal even with us. Enough of my rambling- Here are some picts- If there is any advice on anything I need to do now or to watch for please let me know... I usually leave them stalled by theirselves for 3-4 days and then turn them out in a pen by themselves afterwards


----------



## Bellas Babies (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh- and - This may sound silly.. But my husband swears she was waiting on me  Our only foal last year happened very similar.. So he says they wait on me to get there.. I don't know how true that is but it makes me feel better


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 30, 2012)

Awwwwwwww



Congratulations!!!! What a beautiful baby!! I am so glad all went so well!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS



What a clever girl to wait for you



She is adorable





I normally let me girls out for an hour of grass a couple of times a day on their own when they have foaled so that mum doesn't get over excited and start charging around which is what they normally do if stalled too long. Also worming mum within 12 hours with Ivermectin will help the foal when mum has her first heat.

CONGRATS


----------



## MeganH (Apr 30, 2012)

Congrats!!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 30, 2012)

Lovely, just lovely.....

Loved the story and love that baby!

Congratulations!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh wonderful news!! Many congratulations on your gorgeous little filly and well done Lady!!



:ThumbUp

What a great story too!



Years ago I also had a mare who would wait for me. A big horse, every year once she was ready to foal, she would wait until she heard me coming over from the house to check on her and give a huge shout to hurry me up. As soon as I got to her stable, down she went a proceeded to push out baby, bless her. In all she had 6 foals for me and each time the proceedure was exactly the same!

Like Renee, I always get my mares and foals out for a couple of short trips each day as soon as they have foaled, mainly to 'stop' the mare from rushing around when eventually let out after several days confined in her stall.

More pics please asap!


----------

